# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  yunke! hizo aposta el fallo?

## R-Now

Hola no se si conocen a yunke, yo vivo en el pueblo de al lado del suyo y le conozco bastante bien. El otro martes en un programa de canal 9 ( sesión hipnótica) hizo yunke un truco en el que se venda los ojos y dispara a un globo con una flecha. este globo está en un panel que sujetan dos espectadores. Seguramente le ayais visto hacer este juego. El caso qes que en el programa este de que os hablo, falló y la flecha no acerto al globo pasándole muy cerca de uno de los espectadores. Realizó a continuación un segundo intento en que si que acerto. 

Mi pregunte es: ¿lo hizo aposta?
 yo creo que si para darle mayor emoción, aunque le quita protagonismo el fallo, pero crece el efecto que es lo que se busca al fin y al cabo.
¿que opinan ustedes? ¿falló aposta o sin querer?
Un saludo:
      R-Now

----------


## rofman

Pues no puedo decirtelo pues cuando yo le vi hacer este efecto lo hizo a la primera. así que vete tú a saber.

lo que si diré es que si lo hizo a proposito tiene que ser muy bueno con el arco y la flecha.

yo creo que nunca me atrevería a disparar estando personas tan cerca del objetivo. 

y claro está que mucho menos a fallar adrede y que pueda herir a alguien.


Hay magos que se ponen ellos de blanco (no me parece bien pero por lo menos són ellos los que se ponen en riesgo), pero poner a un espectador como que no va conmigo

----------


## Magia21***

hablando de este efecto...... en que libro lo puedo conseguir :Confused: ??  :Wink:

----------


## AmadeuS

yo creo que jamas debes arriesgar al publico, me parece pesimo

----------


## nick63nick

yo también soy de los que piensan que no se debe arriesgar al público, para conseguir un mayor impacto en un juego/efecto.

Ni tan siquiera estoy de acuerdo en arriesgarnos peligrosamente a nosotros mismos, para conseguir el mismo fin, no creo que lleve a nada.

Además y sobre todo si tenemos entre el público a chavales/niños que también te están viendo, hay que tener especial cuidado con este tipo de juegos, sólo hay que pensar que muchas veces ellos también quieren emular imitando lo que han visto.

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> hablando de este efecto...... en que libro lo puedo conseguir??


¿Para qué?

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre, estamos hablando de alguien capaz de hacer las mayores putadas a la gente con tal de conseguir audiencia (recordad las cámaras ocultas del shalakabula, como la de las serpientes, por ejemplo), así que no podéis esperar que chorradas como el respeto al público y a su seguridad condicionen su espectáculo.

Saludines.

----------


## mayico

rafa que facil es ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el ojo propio, como se despotrica a los demas tan rápido, yo solo digo... que nunca tengas un error encima del escenario porque si estoy delante seré el primero en decirtelo. (aseguro que no me da de comer ni nada parecido, y no hablo porque me guste o no su manera de hacer magia, sino porque es una persona igual que los demas)

sé de buena mano que ha entrenado muchísimo con el arco, pero tambien sé que cuando falla es sin querer fallar, así que se está jugando muchísimo con este juego, que por cierto de todo lo que hace es el que menos me gusta.

quizá mis primeras palabras puedan crear disputas, pero rafa en mp me dices lo que opinas ok?

----------


## letang

Rafa ha dado una opinión muy respetable y que yo también comparto.

Y la expresión de la paja y la viga no la veo apropiado en este contexto. Creo que no sabes qué tipo de actuaciones y qué juegos hace o deja de hacer Rafa para opinar si él es respetuoso o no con su público.

Rafa se refiere a unas desafortunadas cámaras ocultas en las que se hacía sufrirá los espectadores, y si después se les explicaba que era una "broma" y que ellos son magos, imagínate la "buena imagen" que dan de la magia.

Por otro lado, no me gusta poner en peligro al mago, y veo INJUSTIFICABLE, poner en peligro al espectador, por mucho que se diga que se tiene controlado.
Ya hemos visto por ahí ese vídeo de una espectadora clavándose un clavo porque el mago coge su mano y la choca contra la bolsa de papel. Realmente patético. Como dije en su día, es para parar el espectáculo, decir que se va a devolver el precio de la entrada y que se retira, al menos por un tiempo.

Otra cosa es que se puedan tener accidentes imprevistos, pero a riesgos premeditados no le veo justificación.

Yunke puede haber practicado todo lo que quieras con el arco, pero aún así, las dos personas que hay a los lados aún corren un cierto peligro, aunque sea un porcentaje mínimo. Y es un riesgo premeditado, hecho a propósito para generar tensión, porque fácilmente podría apoyar la diana sobre un atril.

Así que no considero que sea reprochable para nada la opinión de Rafa que se argumenta en precedentes.

Un saludo, y no quiero generar disputa, sólo dar mi opinión también  :Wink1:

----------


## Kal-El

De hecho, un profesional que se arriesga a ese tipo de juegos con el publico, mas alla de ser un gran profesional, debe tener todo debidamente aceitado y recontraarchi estudiado. Por lo que se desprenderia que lo hizo a proposito.

Aunque...

Aqui, profesional como TU-SAM (padre) casi "manda al cuarto" a su propio hijo con un juego tambien recontraarchi practicado. Asimismo, en otro pais, el profesional que atrapaba balas con la boca, murio de un tiro en la cabeza...

Creo que hay que ser sumamente respetuoso y cuidadoso con lo que se hace y especialmente cuando participa el publico, y especialmente cuando entre el publico hay niños.

----------


## orlock

Efectivamente, yo hago el smash and stab de colin rose, el juego del clavo vamos, y lo hago con muchisimo respeto, antes utilizaba otra método que no dependía de mí y falló, sin consecuencias afortunadamente por que se me quedó el clavo en medio de los dedos, mi sentido spiderman del peligro me avisó de que algo no funcionaba y eso me salvó de acabar la actuación en urgencias. Jamás volví a depender de otras personas para este tipo de efectos, ni para ninguno. 
El método de colin rose es 100 por cien seguro, y aun así siempre me queda una pizca de mieditis cada vez que lo hago, pero es tan impresionante que no puedo dejar de hacerlo.
Asie es que, empezad respetandoos a vosotros mismos y no hagais locuras.

----------


## brujilla

En primer lugar, creo que hay aqui gente que se ha tomado mucha libertad para criticar a un artista al que no conocen. Recuerdo cuando Yunke vino a mi ciudad (hace dos meses), le hicieron una entrevista y le preguntaron que si hay riesgo en su trabajo y el contesto que como en cualquier trabajo hay riesgo y por ello hay que tenerlo todo muy bien estudiado. Estais hablando sin saber, ya que yo doy fe de que ensayan muchisimo y tal vez no fuera un fallo y si lo fue no hubo ninguna victima no? No paso nada!! Se vario cuanto?? Un milimetro?? Tal vez el globo no estaba bien colocado no?? Es muy facil juzgar, pero en fin, cada persona sabe lo que dice. Yo he visto este numero ya 3 veces en directo y siempre ha salido perfecto, asi que no se lo que ha podido pasar. De todas formas, el tiene un mogollón de números y porque uno le salga una vez mal ya es un mal mago y que por conseguir audiencia ya hace lo que sea y pone en peligro a sus espectadores, etc etc :Confused:  Vamos por favor. Que todo lo que ha ganado no se lo han dado en la tombola eh, y perdonad si me pongo asi pero es que cuando ya conoces lo que hay detras del artista, lo que trabaja etc. pues no hacen gracia estas criticas la verdad, y mas a sus espaldas, que es lo que mas me molesta, venga, decidselo a la cara, enviadle un mail y decidselo, que es muy facil criticar por detras ehh...
Y en cuanto a las camaras ocultas decir, que cada uno hace la magia que quiere y como quiere y si no os gustan las camaras ocultas pues no las veais... 
Y con esto no quiero crear ninguna disputa ni nada, simplemente digo lo que pienso como aqui habeis hecho muchos ya que no me parece correcto en el tono que se han referido muchos hacia Yunke, que os recuerdo, Subcampeon del mundo de magia...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Asimismo, en otro pais, el profesional que atrapaba balas con la boca, murio de un tiro en la cabeza...


Hablas de Chung Ling-Soo. Un mago que cargaba él mismo su arma. Pero aquí la cosa está menso clara. En el escenario trabajaba con su esposa. Coincide que se echó una amante y hay varias teorías:

1.- Que le mató la mujer. Pero no se puede concluir porque él mismo cargaba las armas.

2.- Que le dispararon desde lejos al tiempo. Pero era difícil de hacerlo sin que se note.

3.- Que, ante la actitud de compincheo de sus 'mujeres' decidiera suicidarse antes que quedarse solo.....


Who knows?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hola Brujilla:

Conozco tu admiración por Yunke, cosa que me parece muy respetable. En tu mensaje veo mucaha.... pasión y algunas cosas acertadas y otras, quizá, menos acertadas. Veamos: (como premisa pongo que, no he criticado a Yunke en este hilo y que hay cosas que hace que me gustan y otras que quizá me gustan menos).





> En primer lugar, creo que hay aqui gente que se ha tomado mucha libertad para criticar a un artista al que no conocen.


Partiendo de esa base, no podríamos hablar de nadie. Si no podemos opinar desfavorablemente de alguien porque no le conocemos, tampoco podríamos poner nuestro gusto o admiración por otro a quien tampoco conocemos ¿no?. 




> Recuerdo cuando Yunke vino a mi ciudad (hace dos meses), le hicieron una entrevista y le preguntaron que si hay riesgo en su trabajo y el contesto que como en cualquier trabajo hay riesgo y por ello hay que tenerlo todo muy bien estudiado. Estais hablando sin saber, ya que yo doy fe de que ensayan muchisimo y tal vez no fuera un fallo y si lo fue no hubo ninguna victima no? No paso nada!!


Nadie duda de las miles de horas de ensayo que haya podido emplear Yunke. Pero eso no cambia el que usar espectadores en números con riesgo REAL sea criticable. Y, comprenderás, que dar como argumento que 'no pasó nada' es inaceptable ¿Y si hubiera pasado?. Es una crítica váldia para ESE NÚMERO de Yunke o para cualquier otro de cualquier mago en que se ponga en riesgo REAL al público (por muy controlado que se crea tener)




> Se vario cuanto?? Un milimetro?? Tal vez el globo no estaba bien colocado no?? Es muy facil juzgar, pero en fin, cada persona sabe lo que dice. Yo he visto este numero ya 3 veces en directo y siempre ha salido perfecto, asi que no se lo que ha podido pasar. De todas formas, el tiene un mogollón de números y porque uno le salga una vez mal ya es un mal mago y que por conseguir audiencia ya hace lo que sea y pone en peligro a sus espectadores, etc etc Vamos por favor.


Rafa no ha dicho eso. Ha dicho que 'por conseguir audiencia hacía las cámaras ocultas [desagradablñes]. No que 'ponga en peligro a los espectadores por conseguir audiencia'.

Eso sí, amigo *Rafa*, estoy de acuerdo en que las cámaras ocultas son una gilipollez que no debe hacerse (según en qué forma) mezcladas con la magia. Pero no veo relación directa entre 'hacer cámaras ocultas' y 'no preocuparse por respetar al público y cuidar su seguridad en un espectáculo'. 





> Que todo lo que ha ganado no se lo han dado en la tombola eh, y perdonad si me pongo asi pero es que cuando ya conoces lo que hay detras del artista, lo que trabaja etc. pues no hacen gracia estas criticas la verdad, y mas a sus espaldas, que es lo que mas me molesta, venga, decidselo a la cara, enviadle un mail y decidselo, que es muy facil criticar por detras ehh...


No ponemos en duda su dedicación y esfuerzo, ni que esté ahí porque se lo haya currado. Lo de criticar a sus espaldas... bueno, este foro está abierto y, si no recuerdo mal, hasta ha participado alguna vez. En cuanto a decirle cosas 'a la cara' (parece que nos estás retando) no hay problema, pero tampoco necesidad. Aquí se expresan opiniones, se debaten y, (lo he visto en varias ocasiones) hasta se cambia de opinión. 





> Y en cuanto a las camaras ocultas decir, que cada uno hace la magia que quiere y como quiere y si no os gustan las camaras ocultas pues no las veais...



No, brujilla, no. No es eso. No es cuestión de que gusten o no las cámaras ocultas. Esas, creo, nos gustan a todos (dentro de unos límites de originalidad, respeto, y buen gusto). El problema viene cuando se usa la magia para ello y se usa de una forma desagradable. Eso puede provocar una mala imagen de un gremio y actividad de la que vive bastante gente. Si Yunke, María Potente, Jandro o Jorge Blass usan la 'magia' con una cámara oculta de manera desagradable no me basta con 'no mirar'. No deben hacerlo así.




> Y con esto no quiero crear ninguna disputa ni nada, simplemente digo lo que pienso como aqui habeis hecho muchos ya que no me parece correcto en el tono que se han referido muchos hacia Yunke, que os recuerdo, Subcampeon del mundo de magia...


Creo que sólo ha habido un comentario en un tono.. quizá no muy correcto.

----------


## BusyMan

Bueno, veo que las fans no sólo pierden los papeles con los futbolistas o con los triunfitos....

Por las grupies en la magia!

----------


## rafa cama

bueno, quizás el tono (ah, la maldita falta de entonación de los mensajes escritos) pareciera inadecuado. Bueno, por dejar clara mi opinión (que es es, mi opinión, nada más).

HECHOS:

1.- Yunke es un artista que ha currado mucho cada uno de sus números y sigue currando mucho para ofrecer lo que en su opinión es buena magia.

2.- Yunke ha ganado y seguramente seguirá ganando premios.

3.-Yunke ha protagnizado cámaras ocultas en las que el único que lo pasaba bien era él, y que se basaban en poner a las víctimas en situaciones realmente angustiosas (la de las serpientes o la de las tijeras, por citar 2).

4.-En el juego citado, dispara con un arco con los ojos vendados en una dirección cuanto menos cercana a la de algún espectador.

DEDUCCIONES

De 3 deduzco que el respeto a su público, o a la gente en general, no es precisamente una prioridad. Es más importante grabar la broma, aunque se ponga a alguien al borde del infarto (y no es una exageración, que si me hacen a mí la de las serpientes...)

de 4 deduzco que la seguridad de los espectadores es para él menos importante que la calidad del espectáculo. Seré mal pensado... pero es que aunque lo tenga ensayado mil veces, hay riesgo, por mínimo que sea.

CONCLUSIONES

Para mí, lo que resulta de mis deducciones a y b, es algo inaceptable, no ya en un artista, sino en cualquier persona.

Y nada más que agregar.

Pero vamos, que tampoco es para tanto.

Al menos mientras siga sin fallar el jueguito y no me toque nunca de víctima en una de sus bromas. En ese caso, acabamos en comisaría seguro.

Saludines.

----------


## Kal-El

*brujilla*: Segun mi experiencia de vida...nunca pasa nada hasta que pasa...y por eso hay que prevenir...

----------


## Cuasimago

Aparte de que a mi personalmente, Yunque es un mago que me gusta mucho, quiero dejar mi opinión en este hilo, partiendo de la imparcialidad. 

*Primero.-* Pienso que los numeros de magia con riesgo real, solo deberían tener riesgo para el mago. Y este, la mayoría de las veces lo tiene supercontrolado, aunque no siempre http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=12096. El juego del arco con espectadores a mi parecer no entraña ningún tipo de riesgo ni para el mago, ni para los ayudantes, ya que es un juego que requiere una Técnica que mantiene la flecha controlada. Además, en el caso de Yunque, lo está mucho más. Ya que es experto en tiro con arco. Aunque todo puede ser.., no creo que lance una flecha sin un control "REAL" con los ojos vendados hacia los ayudantes.

*Segundo.-* Lo de las camaras ocultas, pienso que se pueden hacer siempre que no haya un riesgo para la "victima". En el caso de las serpientes, estaban en una consulta médica y con gente enferma de verdad. Para mi se pasó en esa broma, al igual que con la otra (no se si fué Yunque) en la que a un hombre al cual le impresionaba muchisimo la sangre y además padecía de corazón, le hizo creer que se había clavado unas tijeras.
Pero no se puede negar que las ha tenido geniales, como la del tipo que se la cae la cabeza hasta el ombligo o la del tipo que crece de repente, o la del acuario del que saca todo tipo de animales. 
*
Tercero.-* Yunque es un triunfador nato, Joven y atrevido. Sus números de magia son espectáculares para los profanos, aunque para nosotros son altamente visibles. Aún así, a veces me sorprende con un número que no soy capaz de pillar y eso me gusta. Me demuestra que dentro de los niveles que existen en este mundillo, yo soy un pringao y el es un maestro.

*Y por último.-* Decirle a la chica de su club de fans, que no se mosquee por lo que pueda leer en el foro. Solo son opiniones personales que nada tienen que ver con la profesionalidad de Yunque. Nunca llueve a gusto de todos e incluso Tamariz tiene sus detractores (de esto último no estoy muy seguro  :Oops:  )

Un saludo.

----------


## brujilla

Bueno, no voy a entrar en vuestro juego, simplemente cuando alguien se equivoca lo que no hay que hacer es machacarlo mas, por favorr.
Inma

----------


## jms0063

Hola a Todos.
No se bien del truco que se habla si alguien pudiera poner un link para verlo.

Y lo mejor de todo sería que alguien pudiera poner el video de ESA actuacion, ya que yo practico tiro con arco (la verdad es que siy bastante bueno, es que no tengo abuela, je je) y os podria decir si ha tenido algun fallo en la suelta o una mala posicion, osea que os podria decir si falla a drede o es un error.

Muchas Gracias

----------


## brujilla

claro, es que para que vamos a decir nada, si no lo hemos visto...

----------

